# Javafx App mit MySQL Anbindung als exe bereitstellen



## Smily (26. Okt 2022)

Mittlerweile bin ich am verzweifeln, wie ich meine Javafx Applikation mit einer MySQL Datenbank als exe bereitstellen kann.
Hab hier oder bei stackoverflow alles mögliche ausprobiert, bekomme es aber nicht gebacken solch eine Anwendung ohne Fehlermeldung zum laufen zu bekommen. 
Dabei sollten alle Javafx-bibliotheken, wie auch mysql-connector-j zum laufen gebracht werden... später auch bibliotheken, die nicht u ter automobile laufen..
Habe bis jetzt versucht Apps mit maven zu erstellen, bin aber wie so oft am module-sytem von java9 gescheitert und hab gerade in Bezug auf mysql nichts im Web gefunden. 
Also mein letzter Versuch etwas in deutsch in Erfahrung zu bringen, bevor ich javafx in die Tonne trete...

Meine Frage also, habt ihr einen Ansatz eine javafx-Anwendung ohne automobile zu deployen?


----------



## KonradN (26. Okt 2022)

Also Du hast schon Maven im Einsatz ... dann kannst Du das alles aufziehen.

JLink mache ich generell schon mit moditect - dann sind Abhängigkeiten ohne Modulbeschreibung kein Thema - das wird dann in der Regel generiert. Wenn das generieren Probleme macht (Das hatte ich neulich mit log4j-core - war auch hier ein Thread, auf den ich geantwortet hatte), dann wird das von Hand erzeugt und dann mit Copy&Paste eingetragen. Dann kann man auch die Service Elemente eintragen. Das dürfte bei dem mysql wichtig sein.

Bei JLink ist dann wichtig, dass da die services auch aufgelöst werden. Sonst findet er den Treiber nicht obwohl es mit drin ist.

Wie das prinzipiell aussieht kannst Du z.B. auf https://github.com/kneitzel/JavaFXMavenApp sehen. Das ist mein JavaFX Maven Projekt, das so alles enthält, das ich als wichtig erachte.

Wie das mit log4j aussieht kannst Du da auch sehen - im Branch log4jtest.

Ansonsten einfach Probleme mit allen Details melden. Würde mich stark wundern, wenn wir das nicht zum laufen kriegen würden.

Ach ja - das Resultat ist dann ein App-Image - JPackage wird also auch aufgerufen.


----------



## Smily (26. Okt 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Also Du hast schon Maven im Einsatz ... dann kannst Du das alles aufziehen.
> 
> JLink mache ich generell schon mit moditect - dann sind Abhängigkeiten ohne Modulbeschreibung kein Thema - das wird dann in der Regel generiert. Wenn das generieren Probleme macht (Das hatte ich neulich mit log4j-core - war auch hier ein Thread, auf den ich geantwortet hatte), dann wird das von Hand erzeugt und dann mit Copy&Paste eingetragen. Dann kann man auch die Service Elemente eintragen. Das dürfte bei dem mysql wichtig sein.
> 
> ...


Hi Konrad,  hab insgeheim gehofft, dass du dich meldest... 🤗
Hab dein Projektauf github versucht für meine Wünsche umzusetzen, aber hab mich vielleicht verzettelt und/oder von anderen Beiträgen in die Irre führen zu lassen..
Können das gerne Schritt für Schritt nochmal Durchgehen, bin mir halt nicht sicher, womit zuerst anzufangen 🤔
Vielleicht schaffen wir das ja, dass das für andere auch von Hilfe ist. 
Hab heute Abend ein bisschen die Lust verloren, aber bis morgen könnte ich etwas von meinen Versuchen zu posten..


----------



## Smily (28. Okt 2022)

Ok, damit wir einen Anhaltspunkt haben setzte ich mal ein paar Sachen hier rein:

Als erstes die module-info:

```
module FXAppModule {
    requires javafx.fxml;
    requires javafx.graphics;
    requires javafx.controls;
    requires javafx.web;

    requires java.sql;
    requires org.tinylog.api;
    requires org.tinylog.impl;

    requires mysql.connector.j;

    opens de.aldag.app;
    opens de.aldag.dao;
    opens de.aldag.service;
    opens models;

    exports de.aldag.app;
    exports de.aldag.dao;
    exports de.aldag.service;
    exports models;
}
```

Dann die pom:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0"
         xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
         xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
    <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>

    <groupId>de.aldag</groupId>
    <artifactId>javafxapp</artifactId>
    <version>1.0-SNAPSHOT</version>
    <name>javafxapp</name>

    <properties>
        <!-- Application Properties -->
        <link.name>${project.artifactId}</link.name>
        <launcher>${project.artifactId}</launcher>
        <appName>${project.artifactId}</appName>
        <main.class>de.aldag.app.AppLauncher</main.class>
        <main.module>FXAppModule</main.module>
        <java.version>18</java.version>
        <required.maven.version>3.6.3</required.maven.version>

        <!-- Dependency versions -->
        <junit.version>5.9.1</junit.version>
        <javafx.version>19</javafx.version>
        <lombok.version>1.18.24</lombok.version>
        <jetbrains.annotations.version>23.0.0</jetbrains.annotations.version>

        <!-- Plugin dependencies -->
        <maven.clean.plugin>3.2.0</maven.clean.plugin>
        <maven.compiler.plugin>3.10.1</maven.compiler.plugin>
        <maven.dependency.plugin>3.3.0</maven.dependency.plugin>
        <maven.deploy.plugin>3.0.0-M2</maven.deploy.plugin>
        <maven.enforcer.plugin>3.1.0</maven.enforcer.plugin>
        <maven.install.plugin>3.0.0-M1</maven.install.plugin>
        <maven.jar.plugin>3.2.2</maven.jar.plugin>
        <maven.resources.plugin>3.2.0</maven.resources.plugin>
        <maven.site.plugin>4.0.0-M1</maven.site.plugin>
        <maven.surfire.plugin>3.0.0-M6</maven.surfire.plugin>
        <moditect.maven.plugin>1.0.0.RC2</moditect.maven.plugin>
        <jpackage.maven.plugin>0.1.3</jpackage.maven.plugin>
        <maven.pmd.version>3.16.0</maven.pmd.version>
        <pmd.version>6.49.0</pmd.version>
        <codehaus.version.plugin>2.11.0</codehaus.version.plugin>
        <spotbugs.maven.plugin>4.7.2.0</spotbugs.maven.plugin>
        <spotbugs.version>4.7.2</spotbugs.version>

        <!-- other properties -->
        <project.build.sourceEncoding>UTF-8</project.build.sourceEncoding>
        <maven.compiler.source>${java.version}</maven.compiler.source>
        <maven.compiler.target>${java.version}</maven.compiler.target>

    </properties>

    <dependencies>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-controls</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-fxml</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-graphics</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-web</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>


        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.tinylog/tinylog-api -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.tinylog</groupId>
            <artifactId>tinylog-api</artifactId>
            <version>2.5.0</version>
        </dependency>
        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.tinylog/tinylog-impl -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.tinylog</groupId>
            <artifactId>tinylog-impl</artifactId>
            <version>2.5.0</version>
        </dependency>

        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/mysql/mysql-connector-java-->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.mysql</groupId>
            <artifactId>mysql-connector-j</artifactId>
            <version>8.0.31</version>
            <exclusions>
                <exclusion>
                    <groupId>com.google.protobuf</groupId>
                    <artifactId>protobuf-java</artifactId>
                </exclusion>
            </exclusions>
        </dependency>


        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.projectlombok</groupId>
            <artifactId>lombok</artifactId>
            <version>${lombok.version}</version>
            <scope>provided</scope>
        </dependency>

        <!-- Dependency used for @NotNull / @Nullable -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.jetbrains</groupId>
            <artifactId>annotations</artifactId>
            <version>${jetbrains.annotations.version}</version>
            <scope>compile</scope>
        </dependency>

        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.junit.jupiter</groupId>
            <artifactId>junit-jupiter-engine</artifactId>
            <version>${junit.version}</version>
            <scope>test</scope>
        </dependency>
    </dependencies>

    <build>
        <plugins>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-enforcer-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.enforcer.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <id>enforce-versions</id>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>enforce</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <rules>
                                <requireMavenVersion>
                                    <version>${required.maven.version}</version>
                                </requireMavenVersion>
                            </rules>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.compiler.plugin}</version>
                <configuration>
                    <release>${java.version}</release>
                    <annotationProcessorPaths>
                        <path>
                            <groupId>org.projectlombok</groupId>
                            <artifactId>lombok</artifactId>
                            <version>${lombok.version}</version>
                        </path>
                    </annotationProcessorPaths>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-clean-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.clean.plugin}</version>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-deploy-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.deploy.plugin}</version>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-install-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.install.plugin}</version>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-jar-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.jar.plugin}</version>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-resources-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.resources.plugin}</version>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-site-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.site.plugin}</version>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-surefire-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.surfire.plugin}</version>
                <configuration>
                    <testFailureIgnore>true</testFailureIgnore>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-dependency-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.dependency.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <id>copy-dependencies</id>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>copy-dependencies</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/modules</outputDirectory>
                            <overWriteReleases>false</overWriteReleases>
                            <overWriteSnapshots>false</overWriteSnapshots>
                            <overWriteIfNewer>true</overWriteIfNewer>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.moditect</groupId>
                <artifactId>moditect-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${moditect.maven.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <id>add-module-info-to-dependencies</id>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <configuration>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/modules</outputDirectory>
                            <overwriteExistingFiles>true</overwriteExistingFiles>
                            <!-- Beispiel wie eine Dependency ohne module-info diese bekommen kann! -->
                  <!--         
                            <modules>
                                <module>
                                    <artifact>
                                        <groupId>org.json</groupId>
                                        <artifactId>json</artifactId>
                                    </artifact>
                                    <moduleInfo>
                                        <name>org.json</name>
                                    </moduleInfo>
                                </module>
                            </modules>


                            <modules>
                                <module>
                                    <artifact>
                                        <groupId>com.mysql</groupId>
                                        <artifactId>mysql-connector-j</artifactId>
                                        <version>8.0.31</version>

                                    </artifact>
                                    <moduleInfo>
                                        <name>mysql.connector.j</name>
                                    </moduleInfo>
                                </module>
                            </modules>
                            -->




                            <module>
                                <mainClass>${main.class}</mainClass>
                                <moduleInfoFile>${project.build.sourceDirectory}/module-info.java</moduleInfoFile>
                            </module>

                            <jdepsExtraArgs>
                                --ignore-missing-deps
                            </jdepsExtraArgs>
                        </configuration>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>add-module-info</goal>
                        </goals>
                    </execution>
                    <execution>
                        <id>create-runtime-image</id>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>create-runtime-image</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <modulePath>
                                <path>${project.build.directory}/modules</path>
                            </modulePath>
                            <modules>
                                <module>${main.module}</module>
                            </modules>
                            <launcher>
                                <name>${launcher}</name>
                                <module>${main.module}</module>
                            </launcher>
                            <compression>2</compression>
                            <bindServices>true</bindServices>
                            <jarInclusionPolicy>APP_WITH_DEPENDENCIES</jarInclusionPolicy>
                            <stripDebug>true</stripDebug>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/jlink-image</outputDirectory>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>com.github.akman</groupId>
                <artifactId>jpackage-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${jpackage.maven.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>jpackage</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <name>${appName}</name>
                            <type>IMAGE</type>
                            <runtimeimage>${project.build.directory}/jlink-image</runtimeimage>
                            <module>${main.module}/${main.class}</module>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>com.github.spotbugs</groupId>
                <artifactId>spotbugs-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${spotbugs.maven.plugin}</version>
                <dependencies>
                    <!-- overwrite dependency on spotbugs if you want to specify the version of spotbugs -->
                    <dependency>
                        <groupId>com.github.spotbugs</groupId>
                        <artifactId>spotbugs</artifactId>
                        <version>${spotbugs.version}</version>
                    </dependency>
                </dependencies>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <phase>prepare-package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <!-- spotbugs does not stop build when violations are found -->
                            <goal>spotbugs</goal>

                            <!-- check stops the build when violations are found -->
                            <!-- <goal>check</goal> -->
                        </goals>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-pmd-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.pmd.version}</version>
                <dependencies>
                    <dependency>
                        <groupId>net.sourceforge.pmd</groupId>
                        <artifactId>pmd-core</artifactId>
                        <version>${pmd.version}</version>
                    </dependency>
                    <dependency>
                        <groupId>net.sourceforge.pmd</groupId>
                        <artifactId>pmd-java</artifactId>
                        <version>${pmd.version}</version>
                    </dependency>
                    <dependency>
                        <groupId>net.sourceforge.pmd</groupId>
                        <artifactId>pmd-javascript</artifactId>
                        <version>${pmd.version}</version>
                    </dependency>
                    <dependency>
                        <groupId>net.sourceforge.pmd</groupId>
                        <artifactId>pmd-jsp</artifactId>
                        <version>${pmd.version}</version>
                    </dependency>
                </dependencies>
                <configuration>
                    <sourceEncoding>${project.build.sourceEncoding}</sourceEncoding>
                    <minimumTokens>100</minimumTokens>
                    <targetJdk>${java.version}</targetJdk>
                    <linkXRef>false</linkXRef>
                    <rulesets>
                        <ruleset>pmd-ruleset.xml</ruleset>
                    </rulesets>
                </configuration>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <phase>prepare-package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <!-- pmd does not stop build when violations are found -->
                            <goal>pmd</goal>

                            <!-- check stops the build when violations are found -->
                            <!-- <goal>check</goal> -->
                        </goals>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
                <artifactId>versions-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${codehaus.version.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <phase>validate</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>display-dependency-updates</goal>
                            <goal>display-plugin-updates</goal>
                            <goal>display-property-updates</goal>
                        </goals>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
                <artifactId>javafx-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>0.0.8</version>
                <configuration>

                    <jlinkImageName>FXAppModule</jlinkImageName>
                    <launcher>fxappmodule</launcher>

                    <mainClass>FXAppModule/${main.class}</mainClass>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>

        </plugins>
    </build>
</project>
```

Und das Protokoll (mvn clean install, in Intellij läuft alles einwandfrei):

```
H:\Develop\Java\jdk-19.0.1\bin\java.exe -Dmaven.multiModuleProjectDirectory=D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate -Dmaven.home=C:\Users\Smily\.m2\wrapper\dists\apache-maven-3.8.6-bin\1ks0nkde5v1pk9vtc31i9d0lcd\apache-maven-3.8.6 -Dclassworlds.conf=C:\Users\Smily\.m2\wrapper\dists\apache-maven-3.8.6-bin\1ks0nkde5v1pk9vtc31i9d0lcd\apache-maven-3.8.6\bin\m2.conf "-Dmaven.ext.class.path=C:\Program Files\JetBrains\IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition 2020.2.3\plugins\maven\lib\maven-event-listener.jar" "-javaagent:C:\Program Files\JetBrains\IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition 2020.2.3\lib\idea_rt.jar=64618:C:\Program Files\JetBrains\IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition 2020.2.3\bin" -Dfile.encoding=UTF-8 -Dsun.stdout.encoding=UTF-8 -Dsun.stderr.encoding=UTF-8 -classpath C:\Users\Smily\.m2\wrapper\dists\apache-maven-3.8.6-bin\1ks0nkde5v1pk9vtc31i9d0lcd\apache-maven-3.8.6\boot\plexus-classworlds-2.6.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\wrapper\dists\apache-maven-3.8.6-bin\1ks0nkde5v1pk9vtc31i9d0lcd\apache-maven-3.8.6\boot\plexus-classworlds.license org.codehaus.classworlds.Launcher -Didea.version=2022.2.2 install
[INFO] Scanning for projects...
[INFO]
[INFO] -------------------------< de.aldag:javafxapp >-------------------------
[INFO] Building javafxapp 1.0-SNAPSHOT
[INFO] --------------------------------[ jar ]---------------------------------
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-enforcer-plugin:3.1.0:enforce (enforce-versions) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO]
[INFO] --- versions-maven-plugin:2.11.0:display-dependency-updates (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] artifact org.openjfx:javafx-fxml: checking for updates from central
[INFO] artifact org.openjfx:javafx-controls: checking for updates from central
[INFO] artifact org.junit.jupiter:junit-jupiter-engine: checking for updates from central
[INFO] artifact org.jetbrains:annotations: checking for updates from central
[INFO] artifact com.mysql:mysql-connector-j: checking for updates from central
[INFO] artifact org.openjfx:javafx-graphics: checking for updates from central
[INFO] artifact org.projectlombok:lombok: checking for updates from central
[INFO] artifact org.openjfx:javafx-web: checking for updates from central
[INFO] artifact org.tinylog:tinylog-api: checking for updates from central
[INFO] artifact org.tinylog:tinylog-impl: checking for updates from central
[INFO] The following dependencies in Dependencies have newer versions:
[INFO]   org.openjfx:javafx-controls ............................ 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   org.openjfx:javafx-fxml ................................ 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   org.openjfx:javafx-graphics ............................ 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   org.openjfx:javafx-web ................................. 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   org.tinylog:tinylog-api ............................ 2.5.0 -> 2.6.0-M1
[INFO]   org.tinylog:tinylog-impl ........................... 2.5.0 -> 2.6.0-M1
[INFO]
[INFO] artifact net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-core: checking for updates from central
[INFO] artifact net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-javascript: checking for updates from central
[INFO] artifact com.github.spotbugs:spotbugs: checking for updates from central
[INFO] artifact net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-java: checking for updates from central
[INFO] artifact net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-jsp: checking for updates from central
[INFO] The following dependencies in Plugin Dependencies have newer versions:
[INFO]   com.github.spotbugs:spotbugs .......................... 4.7.2 -> 4.7.3
[INFO]   net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-core ........................ 6.49.0 -> 6.50.0
[INFO]   net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-java ........................ 6.49.0 -> 6.50.0
[INFO]   net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-javascript .................. 6.49.0 -> 6.50.0
[INFO]   net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-jsp ......................... 6.49.0 -> 6.50.0
[INFO]
[INFO]
[INFO] --- versions-maven-plugin:2.11.0:display-plugin-updates (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO]
[INFO] The following plugin updates are available:
[INFO]   com.github.spotbugs:spotbugs-maven-plugin ...... 4.7.2.0 -> 4.7.2.1
[INFO]   maven-deploy-plugin ............................. 3.0.0-M2 -> 3.0.0
[INFO]   maven-install-plugin ............................ 3.0.0-M1 -> 3.0.1
[INFO]   maven-jar-plugin ................................... 3.2.2 -> 3.3.0
[INFO]   maven-pmd-plugin ................................. 3.16.0 -> 3.19.0
[INFO]   maven-resources-plugin ............................. 3.2.0 -> 3.3.0
[INFO]   maven-site-plugin ............................ 4.0.0-M1 -> 4.0.0-M3
[INFO]   maven-surefire-plugin ........................ 3.0.0-M6 -> 3.0.0-M7
[INFO]   org.codehaus.mojo:versions-maven-plugin .......... 2.11.0 -> 2.13.0
[INFO]
[INFO] All plugins have a version specified.
[INFO]
[INFO] Project requires minimum Maven version for build of: 3.6.3
[INFO] Plugins require minimum Maven version of: 3.6.3
[INFO]
[INFO] No plugins require a newer version of Maven than specified by the pom.
[INFO]
[INFO] Require Maven 3.8.6 to use the following plugin updates:
[INFO]   com.github.akman:jpackage-maven-plugin ............. 0.1.3 -> 0.1.5
[INFO]
[INFO]
[INFO] --- versions-maven-plugin:2.11.0:display-property-updates (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO]
[INFO] The following version properties are referencing the newest available version:
[INFO]   ${jetbrains.annotations.version} ............................. 23.0.0
[INFO]   ${junit.version} .............................................. 5.9.1
[INFO]   ${lombok.version} ........................................... 1.18.24
[INFO]   ${maven.clean.plugin} ......................................... 3.2.0
[INFO]   ${maven.compiler.plugin} ..................................... 3.10.1
[INFO]   ${maven.dependency.plugin} .................................... 3.3.0
[INFO]   ${maven.enforcer.plugin} ...................................... 3.1.0
[INFO]   ${moditect.maven.plugin} .................................. 1.0.0.RC2
[INFO] The following version property updates are available:
[INFO]   ${codehaus.version.plugin} ......................... 2.11.0 -> 2.13.0
[INFO]   ${javafx.version} ..................................... 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   ${jpackage.maven.plugin} ............................. 0.1.3 -> 0.1.5
[INFO]   ${maven.deploy.plugin} ............................ 3.0.0-M2 -> 3.0.0
[INFO]   ${maven.install.plugin} ........................... 3.0.0-M1 -> 3.0.1
[INFO]   ${maven.jar.plugin} .................................. 3.2.2 -> 3.3.0
[INFO]   ${maven.pmd.version} ............................... 3.16.0 -> 3.19.0
[INFO]   ${maven.resources.plugin} ............................ 3.2.0 -> 3.3.0
[INFO]   ${maven.site.plugin} ........................... 4.0.0-M1 -> 4.0.0-M3
[INFO]   ${maven.surfire.plugin} ........................ 3.0.0-M6 -> 3.0.0-M7
[INFO]   ${pmd.version} ..................................... 6.49.0 -> 6.50.0
[INFO]   ${spotbugs.maven.plugin} ......................... 4.7.2.0 -> 4.7.2.1
[INFO]   ${spotbugs.version} .................................. 4.7.2 -> 4.7.3
[INFO]
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:3.2.0:resources (default-resources) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered resources.
[INFO] Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered properties files.
[INFO] Copying 10 resources
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.10.1:compile (default-compile) @ javafxapp ---
[WARNING] ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
[WARNING] * Required filename-based automodules detected: [mysql-connector-j-8.0.31.jar]. Please don't publish this project to a public artifact repository! *
[WARNING] ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
[INFO] Changes detected - recompiling the module!
[INFO] Compiling 8 source files to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\classes
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:3.2.0:testResources (default-testResources) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered resources.
[INFO] Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered properties files.
[INFO] skip non existing resourceDirectory D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\src\test\resources
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.10.1:testCompile (default-testCompile) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] No sources to compile
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-surefire-plugin:3.0.0-M6:test (default-test) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] No tests to run.
[INFO]
[INFO] --- spotbugs-maven-plugin:4.7.2.0:spotbugs (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Fork Value is true
[INFO] Done SpotBugs Analysis....
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-pmd-plugin:3.16.0:pmd (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] PMD version: 6.49.0
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-jar-plugin:3.2.2:jar (default-jar) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Building jar: D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\javafxapp-1.0-SNAPSHOT.jar
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-dependency-plugin:3.3.0:copy-dependencies (copy-dependencies) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Copying javafx-controls-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-controls-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-controls-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-controls-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-fxml-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-fxml-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-fxml-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-fxml-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-graphics-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-graphics-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-graphics-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-graphics-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-base-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-base-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-base-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-base-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-web-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-web-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-web-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-web-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-media-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-media-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-media-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-media-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying tinylog-api-2.5.0.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\tinylog-api-2.5.0.jar
[INFO] Copying tinylog-impl-2.5.0.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\tinylog-impl-2.5.0.jar
[INFO] Copying animal-sniffer-annotations-1.18.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\animal-sniffer-annotations-1.18.jar
[INFO] Copying mysql-connector-j-8.0.31.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\mysql-connector-j-8.0.31.jar
[INFO] Copying lombok-1.18.24.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\lombok-1.18.24.jar
[INFO] Copying annotations-23.0.0.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\annotations-23.0.0.jar
[INFO] Copying junit-jupiter-engine-5.9.1.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\junit-jupiter-engine-5.9.1.jar
[INFO] Copying junit-platform-engine-1.9.1.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\junit-platform-engine-1.9.1.jar
[INFO] Copying opentest4j-1.2.0.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\opentest4j-1.2.0.jar
[INFO] Copying junit-platform-commons-1.9.1.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\junit-platform-commons-1.9.1.jar
[INFO] Copying junit-jupiter-api-5.9.1.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\junit-jupiter-api-5.9.1.jar
[INFO] Copying apiguardian-api-1.1.2.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\apiguardian-api-1.1.2.jar
[INFO]
[INFO] --- moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC2:add-module-info (add-module-info-to-dependencies) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO]
[INFO] --- moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC2:create-runtime-image (create-runtime-image) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Running jlink
[ERROR] Fehler: automatisches Modul kann nicht mit jlink verwendet werden: javafx.mediaEmpty aus file:///D:/Beispiele/Java/JavaFX/Maven/JavaFXMavenAppTemplate/target/modules/javafx-media-19.jar
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD FAILURE
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time:  39.522 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2022-10-28T16:30:17+02:00
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] Failed to execute goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC2:create-runtime-image (create-runtime-image) on project javafxapp: Execution create-runtime-image of goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC2:create-runtime-image failed: Execution of jlink failed -> [Help 1]
[ERROR]
[ERROR] To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
[ERROR] Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/MAVEN/PluginExecutionException

Process finished with exit code 1
```


----------



## KonradN (28. Okt 2022)

Mit <!— startet ein Kommentar und mit —> wird der Kommentar beendet.

Beim moditect Plugin ist der MySQL Part im Kommentar mit drin. Das —> musst du also von unterhalb der MySQL Module Information verschieben, so dass es zwischen dem JSON Beispiel und dem MySQL Block ist.

Das wäre, was mir gerade so auffällt, bin derzeit nur am Smartphone und kann daher gerade nicht testen, ob das alles ist.


----------



## Smily (29. Okt 2022)

Das hatte ich schon mal probiert, dann siehtes so aus:

```
H:\Develop\Java\jdk-19.0.1\bin\java.exe -Dmaven.multiModuleProjectDirectory=D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate -Dmaven.home=C:\Users\Smily\.m2\wrapper\dists\apache-maven-3.8.6-bin\1ks0nkde5v1pk9vtc31i9d0lcd\apache-maven-3.8.6 -Dclassworlds.conf=C:\Users\Smily\.m2\wrapper\dists\apache-maven-3.8.6-bin\1ks0nkde5v1pk9vtc31i9d0lcd\apache-maven-3.8.6\bin\m2.conf "-Dmaven.ext.class.path=C:\Program Files\JetBrains\IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition 2020.2.3\plugins\maven\lib\maven-event-listener.jar" "-javaagent:C:\Program Files\JetBrains\IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition 2020.2.3\lib\idea_rt.jar=55262:C:\Program Files\JetBrains\IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition 2020.2.3\bin" -Dfile.encoding=UTF-8 -Dsun.stdout.encoding=UTF-8 -Dsun.stderr.encoding=UTF-8 -classpath C:\Users\Smily\.m2\wrapper\dists\apache-maven-3.8.6-bin\1ks0nkde5v1pk9vtc31i9d0lcd\apache-maven-3.8.6\boot\plexus-classworlds-2.6.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\wrapper\dists\apache-maven-3.8.6-bin\1ks0nkde5v1pk9vtc31i9d0lcd\apache-maven-3.8.6\boot\plexus-classworlds.license org.codehaus.classworlds.Launcher -Didea.version=2022.2.2 install
[INFO] Scanning for projects...
[INFO]
[INFO] -------------------------< de.aldag:javafxapp >-------------------------
[INFO] Building javafxapp 1.0-SNAPSHOT
[INFO] --------------------------------[ jar ]---------------------------------
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-enforcer-plugin:3.1.0:enforce (enforce-versions) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO]
[INFO] --- versions-maven-plugin:2.11.0:display-dependency-updates (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] The following dependencies in Dependencies have newer versions:
[INFO]   org.openjfx:javafx-controls ............................ 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   org.openjfx:javafx-fxml ................................ 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   org.openjfx:javafx-graphics ............................ 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   org.openjfx:javafx-web ................................. 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   org.tinylog:tinylog-api ............................ 2.5.0 -> 2.6.0-M1
[INFO]   org.tinylog:tinylog-impl ........................... 2.5.0 -> 2.6.0-M1
[INFO]
[INFO] The following dependencies in Plugin Dependencies have newer versions:
[INFO]   com.github.spotbugs:spotbugs .......................... 4.7.2 -> 4.7.3
[INFO]   net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-core ........................ 6.49.0 -> 6.51.0
[INFO]   net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-java ........................ 6.49.0 -> 6.51.0
[INFO]   net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-javascript .................. 6.49.0 -> 6.51.0
[INFO]   net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-jsp ......................... 6.49.0 -> 6.51.0
[INFO]
[INFO]
[INFO] --- versions-maven-plugin:2.11.0:display-plugin-updates (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO]
[INFO] The following plugin updates are available:
[INFO]   com.github.spotbugs:spotbugs-maven-plugin ...... 4.7.2.0 -> 4.7.2.1
[INFO]   maven-deploy-plugin ............................. 3.0.0-M2 -> 3.0.0
[INFO]   maven-install-plugin ............................ 3.0.0-M1 -> 3.0.1
[INFO]   maven-jar-plugin ................................... 3.2.2 -> 3.3.0
[INFO]   maven-pmd-plugin ................................. 3.16.0 -> 3.19.0
[INFO]   maven-resources-plugin ............................. 3.2.0 -> 3.3.0
[INFO]   maven-site-plugin ............................ 4.0.0-M1 -> 4.0.0-M3
[INFO]   maven-surefire-plugin ........................ 3.0.0-M6 -> 3.0.0-M7
[INFO]   org.codehaus.mojo:versions-maven-plugin .......... 2.11.0 -> 2.13.0
[INFO]
[INFO] All plugins have a version specified.
[INFO]
[INFO] Project requires minimum Maven version for build of: 3.6.3
[INFO] Plugins require minimum Maven version of: 3.6.3
[INFO]
[INFO] No plugins require a newer version of Maven than specified by the pom.
[INFO]
[INFO] Require Maven 3.8.6 to use the following plugin updates:
[INFO]   com.github.akman:jpackage-maven-plugin ............. 0.1.3 -> 0.1.5
[INFO]
[INFO]
[INFO] --- versions-maven-plugin:2.11.0:display-property-updates (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO]
[INFO] The following version properties are referencing the newest available version:
[INFO]   ${jetbrains.annotations.version} ............................. 23.0.0
[INFO]   ${junit.version} .............................................. 5.9.1
[INFO]   ${lombok.version} ........................................... 1.18.24
[INFO]   ${maven.clean.plugin} ......................................... 3.2.0
[INFO]   ${maven.compiler.plugin} ..................................... 3.10.1
[INFO]   ${maven.dependency.plugin} .................................... 3.3.0
[INFO]   ${maven.enforcer.plugin} ...................................... 3.1.0
[INFO]   ${moditect.maven.plugin} .................................. 1.0.0.RC2
[INFO] The following version property updates are available:
[INFO]   ${codehaus.version.plugin} ......................... 2.11.0 -> 2.13.0
[INFO]   ${javafx.version} ..................................... 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   ${jpackage.maven.plugin} ............................. 0.1.3 -> 0.1.5
[INFO]   ${maven.deploy.plugin} ............................ 3.0.0-M2 -> 3.0.0
[INFO]   ${maven.install.plugin} ........................... 3.0.0-M1 -> 3.0.1
[INFO]   ${maven.jar.plugin} .................................. 3.2.2 -> 3.3.0
[INFO]   ${maven.pmd.version} ............................... 3.16.0 -> 3.19.0
[INFO]   ${maven.resources.plugin} ............................ 3.2.0 -> 3.3.0
[INFO]   ${maven.site.plugin} ........................... 4.0.0-M1 -> 4.0.0-M3
[INFO]   ${maven.surfire.plugin} ........................ 3.0.0-M6 -> 3.0.0-M7
[INFO]   ${pmd.version} ..................................... 6.49.0 -> 6.51.0
[INFO]   ${spotbugs.maven.plugin} ......................... 4.7.2.0 -> 4.7.2.1
[INFO]   ${spotbugs.version} .................................. 4.7.2 -> 4.7.3
[INFO]
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:3.2.0:resources (default-resources) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered resources.
[INFO] Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered properties files.
[INFO] Copying 10 resources
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.10.1:compile (default-compile) @ javafxapp ---
[WARNING] ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
[WARNING] * Required filename-based automodules detected: [mysql-connector-j-8.0.31.jar]. Please don't publish this project to a public artifact repository! *
[WARNING] ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
[INFO] Changes detected - recompiling the module!
[INFO] Compiling 8 source files to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\classes
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:3.2.0:testResources (default-testResources) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered resources.
[INFO] Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered properties files.
[INFO] skip non existing resourceDirectory D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\src\test\resources
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.10.1:testCompile (default-testCompile) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] No sources to compile
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-surefire-plugin:3.0.0-M6:test (default-test) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] No tests to run.
[INFO]
[INFO] --- spotbugs-maven-plugin:4.7.2.0:spotbugs (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Fork Value is true
[INFO] Done SpotBugs Analysis....
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-pmd-plugin:3.16.0:pmd (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] PMD version: 6.49.0
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-jar-plugin:3.2.2:jar (default-jar) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Building jar: D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\javafxapp-1.0-SNAPSHOT.jar
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-dependency-plugin:3.3.0:copy-dependencies (copy-dependencies) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Copying javafx-controls-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-controls-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-controls-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-controls-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-fxml-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-fxml-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-fxml-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-fxml-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-graphics-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-graphics-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-graphics-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-graphics-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-base-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-base-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-base-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-base-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-web-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-web-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-web-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-web-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-media-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-media-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-media-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-media-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying tinylog-api-2.5.0.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\tinylog-api-2.5.0.jar
[INFO] Copying tinylog-impl-2.5.0.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\tinylog-impl-2.5.0.jar
[INFO] Copying animal-sniffer-annotations-1.18.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\animal-sniffer-annotations-1.18.jar
[INFO] Copying mysql-connector-j-8.0.31.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\mysql-connector-j-8.0.31.jar
[INFO] Copying lombok-1.18.24.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\lombok-1.18.24.jar
[INFO] Copying annotations-23.0.0.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\annotations-23.0.0.jar
[INFO] Copying junit-jupiter-engine-5.9.1.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\junit-jupiter-engine-5.9.1.jar
[INFO] Copying junit-platform-engine-1.9.1.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\junit-platform-engine-1.9.1.jar
[INFO] Copying opentest4j-1.2.0.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\opentest4j-1.2.0.jar
[INFO] Copying junit-platform-commons-1.9.1.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\junit-platform-commons-1.9.1.jar
[INFO] Copying junit-jupiter-api-5.9.1.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\junit-jupiter-api-5.9.1.jar
[INFO] Copying apiguardian-api-1.1.2.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\apiguardian-api-1.1.2.jar
[INFO]
[INFO] --- moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC2:add-module-info (add-module-info-to-dependencies) @ javafxapp ---
Fehler: Modules java.annotation and jsr305 export package javax.annotation to module org.apache.commons.codec
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD FAILURE
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time:  20.740 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2022-10-29T15:48:47+02:00
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] Failed to execute goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC2:add-module-info (add-module-info-to-dependencies) on project javafxapp: Execution add-module-info-to-dependencies of goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC2:add-module-info failed: Invocation of jdeps failed: jdeps --generate-module-info D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\moditect --add-modules com.google.protobuf,oci.java.sdk.common,com.google.common,failureaccess,listenablefuture,org.checkerframework.checker.qual,com.google.errorprone.annotations,j2objc.annotations,org.apache.commons.codec,org.apache.commons.io,org.apache.commons.lang3,jsr305,com.fasterxml.jackson.datatype.jsr310,com.fasterxml.jackson.annotation,com.fasterxml.jackson.core,com.fasterxml.jackson.databind,com.fasterxml.jackson.datatype.jdk8,jersey.client,jersey.common,java.annotation,osgi.resource.locator,jakarta.inject,jersey.hk2,hk2.locator,aopalliance.repackaged,hk2.api,hk2.utils,javassist,jersey.media.json.jackson,jersey.entity.filtering,com.fasterxml.jackson.module.jaxb,java.xml.bind,jakarta.activation,org.bouncycastle.pkix,org.bouncycastle.util,org.bouncycastle.provider,com.nimbusds.jose.jwt,json.smart,accessors.smart,org.objectweb.asm,io.github.resilience4j.circuitbreaker,io.vavr,io.vavr.match,io.github.resilience4j.core,oci.java.sdk.circuitbreaker,jersey.apache.connector,org.apache.httpcomponents.httpclient,org.apache.httpcomponents.httpcore,commons.logging,java.ws.rs,org.slf4j --module-path C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\google\protobuf\protobuf-java\3.19.4\protobuf-java-3.19.4.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\oracle\oci\sdk\oci-java-sdk-common\2.14.1\oci-java-sdk-common-2.14.1.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\google\guava\guava\31.0.1-jre\guava-31.0.1-jre.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\google\guava\failureaccess\1.0.1\failureaccess-1.0.1.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\google\guava\listenablefuture\9999.0-empty-to-avoid-conflict-with-guava\listenablefuture-9999.0-empty-to-avoid-conflict-with-guava.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\checkerframework\checker-qual\3.12.0\checker-qual-3.12.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\google\errorprone\error_prone_annotations\2.7.1\error_prone_annotations-2.7.1.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\google\j2objc\j2objc-annotations\1.3\j2objc-annotations-1.3.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\commons-codec\commons-codec\1.15\commons-codec-1.15.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\commons-io\commons-io\2.8.0\commons-io-2.8.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\apache\commons\commons-lang3\3.8.1\commons-lang3-3.8.1.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\google\code\findbugs\jsr305\3.0.2\jsr305-3.0.2.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\fasterxml\jackson\datatype\jackson-datatype-jsr310\2.12.0\jackson-datatype-jsr310-2.12.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\fasterxml\jackson\core\jackson-annotations\2.12.0\jackson-annotations-2.12.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\fasterxml\jackson\core\jackson-core\2.12.0\jackson-core-2.12.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\fasterxml\jackson\core\jackson-databind\2.12.0\jackson-databind-2.12.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\fasterxml\jackson\datatype\jackson-datatype-jdk8\2.12.0\jackson-datatype-jdk8-2.12.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\glassfish\jersey\core\jersey-client\2.34\jersey-client-2.34.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\glassfish\jersey\core\jersey-common\2.34\jersey-common-2.34.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\jakarta\annotation\jakarta.annotation-api\1.3.5\jakarta.annotation-api-1.3.5.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\glassfish\hk2\osgi-resource-locator\1.0.3\osgi-resource-locator-1.0.3.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\glassfish\hk2\external\jakarta.inject\2.6.1\jakarta.inject-2.6.1.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\glassfish\jersey\inject\jersey-hk2\2.34\jersey-hk2-2.34.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\glassfish\hk2\hk2-locator\2.6.1\hk2-locator-2.6.1.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\glassfish\hk2\external\aopalliance-repackaged\2.6.1\aopalliance-repackaged-2.6.1.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\glassfish\hk2\hk2-api\2.6.1\hk2-api-2.6.1.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\glassfish\hk2\hk2-utils\2.6.1\hk2-utils-2.6.1.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\javassist\javassist\3.25.0-GA\javassist-3.25.0-GA.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\glassfish\jersey\media\jersey-media-json-jackson\2.34\jersey-media-json-jackson-2.34.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\glassfish\jersey\ext\jersey-entity-filtering\2.34\jersey-entity-filtering-2.34.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\fasterxml\jackson\module\jackson-module-jaxb-annotations\2.12.2\jackson-module-jaxb-annotations-2.12.2.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\jakarta\xml\bind\jakarta.xml.bind-api\2.3.2\jakarta.xml.bind-api-2.3.2.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\jakarta\activation\jakarta.activation-api\1.2.1\jakarta.activation-api-1.2.1.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\bouncycastle\bcpkix-jdk15on\1.70\bcpkix-jdk15on-1.70.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\bouncycastle\bcutil-jdk15on\1.70\bcutil-jdk15on-1.70.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\bouncycastle\bcprov-jdk15on\1.70\bcprov-jdk15on-1.70.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\nimbusds\nimbus-jose-jwt\9.11.1\nimbus-jose-jwt-9.11.1.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\net\minidev\json-smart\2.4.7\json-smart-2.4.7.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\net\minidev\accessors-smart\2.4.7\accessors-smart-2.4.7.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\ow2\asm\asm\9.1\asm-9.1.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\io\github\resilience4j\resilience4j-circuitbreaker\1.2.0\resilience4j-circuitbreaker-1.2.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\io\vavr\vavr\0.10.0\vavr-0.10.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\io\vavr\vavr-match\0.10.0\vavr-match-0.10.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\io\github\resilience4j\resilience4j-core\1.2.0\resilience4j-core-1.2.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\oracle\oci\sdk\oci-java-sdk-circuitbreaker\2.14.1\oci-java-sdk-circuitbreaker-2.14.1.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\glassfish\jersey\connectors\jersey-apache-connector\2.34\jersey-apache-connector-2.34.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\apache\httpcomponents\httpclient\4.5.13\httpclient-4.5.13.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\apache\httpcomponents\httpcore\4.4.13\httpcore-4.4.13.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\commons-logging\commons-logging\1.2\commons-logging-1.2.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\jakarta\ws\rs\jakarta.ws.rs-api\2.1.6\jakarta.ws.rs-api-2.1.6.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\org\slf4j\slf4j-api\1.7.29\slf4j-api-1.7.29.jar --ignore-missing-deps C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\com\mysql\mysql-connector-j\8.0.31\mysql-connector-j-8.0.31.jar -> [Help 1]
[ERROR]
[ERROR] To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
[ERROR] Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/MAVEN/PluginExecutionException

Process finished with exit code 1
```


----------



## KonradN (29. Okt 2022)

Ok, das sieht etwas besser aus - das ist ein Problem vom jdeps Aufruf. Da fügt moditect mehr module an, als notwendig sind und das führt dann zu Problemen.

Somit müssen wir einfach selbst die module-info erzeugen und dann in der pom angeben. Dazu einfach die jar Datei herunter laden und aufrufen:
`jdeps --generate-module-info . --ignore-missing-deps ../mysql-connector-j-8.0.31.jar``
Das erzeugt dann eine Datei ./mysql.connector.j/module-info.java

Damit kann man dann die pom anpassen und die module Sektion im moditect plugin wird dann zu etwas wie:

```
<module>
                                    <artifact>
                                        <groupId>com.mysql</groupId>
                                        <artifactId>mysql-connector-j</artifactId>
                                        <version>8.0.31</version>
                                    </artifact>
                                    <moduleInfoSource>
                                    module mysql.connector.j {
                                        requires java.management;

                                        requires transitive java.logging;
                                        requires transitive java.naming;
                                        requires transitive java.security.sasl;
                                        requires transitive java.sql;
                                        requires transitive java.transaction.xa;
                                        requires transitive java.xml;

                                        exports com.mysql.cj;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.admin;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.callback;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.conf;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.conf.url;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.exceptions;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.interceptors;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.jdbc;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.jdbc.admin;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.jdbc.exceptions;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.jdbc.ha;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.jdbc.integration.c3p0;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.jdbc.interceptors;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.jdbc.jmx;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.jdbc.result;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.jdbc.util;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.log;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.protocol;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.protocol.a;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.protocol.a.authentication;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.protocol.a.result;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.protocol.result;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.protocol.x;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.result;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.sasl;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.util;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.x.protobuf;
                                        exports com.mysql.cj.xdevapi;
                                        exports com.mysql.jdbc;

                                        provides java.sql.Driver with
                                            com.mysql.cj.jdbc.Driver;

                                    }
                                    </moduleInfoSource>
                                </module>
```

Kann ich gerade nicht im Detail ausprobieren, da ich keine Zeit habe. Später heute Abend werde ich das aber auch noch einmal kurz austesten um zu sehen, ob dies schon reicht oder ob es noch mehr Stolpersteine gibt, die beseitigt werden wollen.


----------



## Smily (29. Okt 2022)

Damit kann ich ein Image erzeugen.. vielen Dank, da wäre ich allein nie drauf gekommen 
Allerdings kommt immer noch ein Warning:

```
H:\Develop\Java\jdk-19.0.1\bin\java.exe -Dmaven.multiModuleProjectDirectory=D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate -Dmaven.home=C:\Users\Smily\.m2\wrapper\dists\apache-maven-3.8.6-bin\1ks0nkde5v1pk9vtc31i9d0lcd\apache-maven-3.8.6 -Dclassworlds.conf=C:\Users\Smily\.m2\wrapper\dists\apache-maven-3.8.6-bin\1ks0nkde5v1pk9vtc31i9d0lcd\apache-maven-3.8.6\bin\m2.conf "-Dmaven.ext.class.path=C:\Program Files\JetBrains\IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition 2020.2.3\plugins\maven\lib\maven-event-listener.jar" "-javaagent:C:\Program Files\JetBrains\IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition 2020.2.3\lib\idea_rt.jar=54379:C:\Program Files\JetBrains\IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition 2020.2.3\bin" -Dfile.encoding=UTF-8 -Dsun.stdout.encoding=UTF-8 -Dsun.stderr.encoding=UTF-8 -classpath C:\Users\Smily\.m2\wrapper\dists\apache-maven-3.8.6-bin\1ks0nkde5v1pk9vtc31i9d0lcd\apache-maven-3.8.6\boot\plexus-classworlds-2.6.0.jar;C:\Users\Smily\.m2\wrapper\dists\apache-maven-3.8.6-bin\1ks0nkde5v1pk9vtc31i9d0lcd\apache-maven-3.8.6\boot\plexus-classworlds.license org.codehaus.classworlds.Launcher -Didea.version=2022.2.2 install
[INFO] Scanning for projects...
[INFO]
[INFO] -------------------------< de.aldag:javafxapp >-------------------------
[INFO] Building javafxapp 1.0-SNAPSHOT
[INFO] --------------------------------[ jar ]---------------------------------
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-enforcer-plugin:3.1.0:enforce (enforce-versions) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO]
[INFO] --- versions-maven-plugin:2.11.0:display-dependency-updates (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] The following dependencies in Dependencies have newer versions:
[INFO]   org.openjfx:javafx-controls ............................ 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   org.openjfx:javafx-fxml ................................ 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   org.openjfx:javafx-graphics ............................ 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   org.openjfx:javafx-web ................................. 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   org.tinylog:tinylog-api ............................ 2.5.0 -> 2.6.0-M1
[INFO]   org.tinylog:tinylog-impl ........................... 2.5.0 -> 2.6.0-M1
[INFO]
[INFO] The following dependencies in Plugin Dependencies have newer versions:
[INFO]   com.github.spotbugs:spotbugs .......................... 4.7.2 -> 4.7.3
[INFO]   net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-core ........................ 6.49.0 -> 6.51.0
[INFO]   net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-java ........................ 6.49.0 -> 6.51.0
[INFO]   net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-javascript .................. 6.49.0 -> 6.51.0
[INFO]   net.sourceforge.pmd:pmd-jsp ......................... 6.49.0 -> 6.51.0
[INFO]
[INFO]
[INFO] --- versions-maven-plugin:2.11.0:display-plugin-updates (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO]
[INFO] The following plugin updates are available:
[INFO]   com.github.spotbugs:spotbugs-maven-plugin ...... 4.7.2.0 -> 4.7.2.1
[INFO]   maven-deploy-plugin ............................. 3.0.0-M2 -> 3.0.0
[INFO]   maven-install-plugin ............................ 3.0.0-M1 -> 3.0.1
[INFO]   maven-jar-plugin ................................... 3.2.2 -> 3.3.0
[INFO]   maven-pmd-plugin ................................. 3.16.0 -> 3.19.0
[INFO]   maven-resources-plugin ............................. 3.2.0 -> 3.3.0
[INFO]   maven-site-plugin ............................ 4.0.0-M1 -> 4.0.0-M3
[INFO]   maven-surefire-plugin ........................ 3.0.0-M6 -> 3.0.0-M7
[INFO]   org.codehaus.mojo:versions-maven-plugin .......... 2.11.0 -> 2.13.0
[INFO]
[INFO] All plugins have a version specified.
[INFO]
[INFO] Project requires minimum Maven version for build of: 3.6.3
[INFO] Plugins require minimum Maven version of: 3.6.3
[INFO]
[INFO] No plugins require a newer version of Maven than specified by the pom.
[INFO]
[INFO] Require Maven 3.8.6 to use the following plugin updates:
[INFO]   com.github.akman:jpackage-maven-plugin ............. 0.1.3 -> 0.1.5
[INFO]
[INFO]
[INFO] --- versions-maven-plugin:2.11.0:display-property-updates (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO] Major version changes allowed
[INFO]
[INFO] The following version properties are referencing the newest available version:
[INFO]   ${jetbrains.annotations.version} ............................. 23.0.0
[INFO]   ${junit.version} .............................................. 5.9.1
[INFO]   ${lombok.version} ........................................... 1.18.24
[INFO]   ${maven.clean.plugin} ......................................... 3.2.0
[INFO]   ${maven.compiler.plugin} ..................................... 3.10.1
[INFO]   ${maven.dependency.plugin} .................................... 3.3.0
[INFO]   ${maven.enforcer.plugin} ...................................... 3.1.0
[INFO]   ${moditect.maven.plugin} .................................. 1.0.0.RC2
[INFO] The following version property updates are available:
[INFO]   ${codehaus.version.plugin} ......................... 2.11.0 -> 2.13.0
[INFO]   ${javafx.version} ..................................... 19 -> 20-ea+4
[INFO]   ${jpackage.maven.plugin} ............................. 0.1.3 -> 0.1.5
[INFO]   ${maven.deploy.plugin} ............................ 3.0.0-M2 -> 3.0.0
[INFO]   ${maven.install.plugin} ........................... 3.0.0-M1 -> 3.0.1
[INFO]   ${maven.jar.plugin} .................................. 3.2.2 -> 3.3.0
[INFO]   ${maven.pmd.version} ............................... 3.16.0 -> 3.19.0
[INFO]   ${maven.resources.plugin} ............................ 3.2.0 -> 3.3.0
[INFO]   ${maven.site.plugin} ........................... 4.0.0-M1 -> 4.0.0-M3
[INFO]   ${maven.surfire.plugin} ........................ 3.0.0-M6 -> 3.0.0-M7
[INFO]   ${pmd.version} ..................................... 6.49.0 -> 6.51.0
[INFO]   ${spotbugs.maven.plugin} ......................... 4.7.2.0 -> 4.7.2.1
[INFO]   ${spotbugs.version} .................................. 4.7.2 -> 4.7.3
[INFO]
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:3.2.0:resources (default-resources) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered resources.
[INFO] Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered properties files.
[INFO] Copying 10 resources
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.10.1:compile (default-compile) @ javafxapp ---
[WARNING] ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
[WARNING] * Required filename-based automodules detected: [mysql-connector-j-8.0.31.jar]. Please don't publish this project to a public artifact repository! *
[WARNING] ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
[INFO] Changes detected - recompiling the module!
[INFO] Compiling 8 source files to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\classes
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:3.2.0:testResources (default-testResources) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered resources.
[INFO] Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered properties files.
[INFO] skip non existing resourceDirectory D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\src\test\resources
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.10.1:testCompile (default-testCompile) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] No sources to compile
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-surefire-plugin:3.0.0-M6:test (default-test) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] No tests to run.
[INFO]
[INFO] --- spotbugs-maven-plugin:4.7.2.0:spotbugs (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Fork Value is true
[INFO] Done SpotBugs Analysis....
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-pmd-plugin:3.16.0:pmd (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] PMD version: 6.49.0
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-jar-plugin:3.2.2:jar (default-jar) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Building jar: D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\javafxapp-1.0-SNAPSHOT.jar
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-dependency-plugin:3.3.0:copy-dependencies (copy-dependencies) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Copying javafx-controls-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-controls-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-controls-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-controls-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-fxml-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-fxml-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-fxml-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-fxml-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-graphics-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-graphics-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-graphics-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-graphics-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-base-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-base-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-base-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-base-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-web-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-web-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-web-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-web-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-media-19.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-media-19.jar
[INFO] Copying javafx-media-19-win.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\javafx-media-19-win.jar
[INFO] Copying tinylog-api-2.5.0.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\tinylog-api-2.5.0.jar
[INFO] Copying tinylog-impl-2.5.0.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\tinylog-impl-2.5.0.jar
[INFO] Copying animal-sniffer-annotations-1.18.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\animal-sniffer-annotations-1.18.jar
[INFO] Copying mysql-connector-j-8.0.31.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\mysql-connector-j-8.0.31.jar
[INFO] Copying lombok-1.18.24.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\lombok-1.18.24.jar
[INFO] Copying annotations-23.0.0.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\annotations-23.0.0.jar
[INFO] Copying junit-jupiter-engine-5.9.1.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\junit-jupiter-engine-5.9.1.jar
[INFO] Copying junit-platform-engine-1.9.1.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\junit-platform-engine-1.9.1.jar
[INFO] Copying opentest4j-1.2.0.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\opentest4j-1.2.0.jar
[INFO] Copying junit-platform-commons-1.9.1.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\junit-platform-commons-1.9.1.jar
[INFO] Copying junit-jupiter-api-5.9.1.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\junit-jupiter-api-5.9.1.jar
[INFO] Copying apiguardian-api-1.1.2.jar to D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\modules\apiguardian-api-1.1.2.jar
[INFO]
[INFO] --- moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC2:add-module-info (add-module-info-to-dependencies) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO]
[INFO] --- moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC2:create-runtime-image (create-runtime-image) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Running jlink
[INFO] Done creating image
[INFO] Copying project JAR
[INFO] Copying project dependencies
[INFO] Done copying project dependencies
[INFO]
[INFO] --- jpackage-maven-plugin:0.1.3:jpackage (default) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Version of [jpackage]: 19.0.1
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-install-plugin:3.0.0-M1:install (default-install) @ javafxapp ---
[INFO] Installing D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\target\javafxapp-1.0-SNAPSHOT.jar to C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\de\aldag\javafxapp\1.0-SNAPSHOT\javafxapp-1.0-SNAPSHOT.jar
[INFO] Installing D:\Beispiele\Java\JavaFX\Maven\JavaFXMavenAppTemplate\pom.xml to C:\Users\Smily\.m2\repository\de\aldag\javafxapp\1.0-SNAPSHOT\javafxapp-1.0-SNAPSHOT.pom
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD SUCCESS
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time:  48.056 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2022-10-29T17:48:35+02:00
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process finished with exit code 0
```


----------



## KonradN (29. Okt 2022)

Das liegt daran, dass du eine Abhängigkeit hast, die keine Module hat. Daher solltest du das Projekt nicht auf Maven deployed. Das hast du aber nicht vor (oder doch?), daher kannst du es ignorieren.


----------



## Smily (29. Okt 2022)

Ich bin erstmal froh, dass es soweit läuft. Vielen Dank nochmal.. 🤗
Die ein oder andere Bibliothek wird aber noch dazukommen, könnte sein, dass ich nochmal Fragen hab. 
Bis dahin aber erstmal schönes Wochende 🖐


----------

